# proyección de fragmentos (partículas)



## ulala_eu

Hello, everybody,
I'm translating a text about safety topic and there is a list about safety problems such as "sharp objects on the ground" or "falls from the same level". The problem is I don't know what to do with "proyección de fragmentos". It means that the pieces of something may blow up and hurt someone. I really don't know what to say. 
Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## speedier

Hi ulalal eu

Danger of flying fragments?

Danger of explosion?

For your own safety, wear a suit of armour!

Only joking about the last one.

By the way, "falls from the same level" doesn't mean much to me, what is it supposed to signify?


----------



## ulala_eu

I wasn't pretty sure about "falls from the same level", but I couldn't figure out anything else. It is used when something that falls is at the high as you, for example, you are at the first, and a stone that falls is on the firsts floor as well. The opposite, is used when, for example, you are on the first floor and the stone falls from the second one or from a very high place. Anyway, it was a translation I had to do with little time, but finally they didn't want it. Oh, and thanks for your tries. They're much better than mine


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Ulala:

En un curso de seguridad que acabo de traducir a los objetos proyectados les llamaban "thrown objects". No sé si pueda servirte.

Saludos


----------



## ulala_eu

El problema es que yo creo que no se refiere a objetos, sino a partículas; es decir, pequeños fragmentos que se producen por soldar, lijar o pulir algo y que salen disparados en todas direcciones. Pero muchísimas gracias


----------



## Tampiqueña

ulala_eu said:


> El problema es que yo creo que no se refiere a objetos, sino a partículas; es decir, pequeños fragmentos que se producen por soldar, lijar o pulir algo y que salen disparados en todas direcciones. Pero muchísimas gracias


 
Lo siento mucho, espero que alguien por aquí conozca el término que buscas.

¡Suerte con tu traducción!


----------



## ulala_eu

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, Tampiqueña. Ya no tengo que entregar esa traducción, pero nunca está de más conocer palabras en las que tienes dudas. Nunca se sabe cuándo las vas a volver a usar


----------



## fsabroso

ulala_eu said:


> El problema es que yo creo que no se refiere a objetos, sino a partículas; es decir, pequeños fragmentos que se producen por soldar, lijar o pulir algo y que salen disparados en todas direcciones. Pero muchísimas gracias


Hola ulala_eu:

"*flying particles"*.

Esto es de una fuente oficial, U.S. Department of Labor:


> *1910.133(a)(1)*
> The employer shall ensure that each affected employee uses appropriate eye or face protection when exposed to eye or face hazards from *flying particles*, molten metal, liquid chemicals, acids or caustic liquids, chemical gases or vapors, or potentially injurious light radiation.
> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=9778


----------



## ulala_eu

Muchísimas gracias, fsabroso, era justo eso lo que estaba buscando


----------



## fsabroso

Me alegra que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------

